# Rhombodera sp. and Cilnia humeralis - a comparison



## Rob Byatt (Oct 20, 2007)

I couldn't decide which thread to post this on, so I gave it one of its own :wink:

I guess it's an attempt to try to popularise _C. humeralis_ (on the right  ); all my other attempts (how aggressive it is, powerful, large etc.) haven't really taken root, so here it is compared next to _Rhombodera_ sp., one of the largest and most popular mantids.......

















Admittedly, the _Rhombodera_ sp. here is a little smaller than usual (80mm) and the _C. humeralis_ is larger than normal (70mm), but this just makes the comparison of the relative proportions even more obvious.

Just look at the head of _C. humeralis_ - it is so much broader.

The pronotum (excluding any projections) of _C. humeralis_ is very much larger.

And then there are the forearms, here is the greatest difference between the two species. All segments of the forelegs are MUCH more heavily built in _C. humeralis_. It can therefore be implied that the musculature within the legs is more developed, indeed, the projection at the top edge of the femur on _C. humeralis_ could be a structural adaptation to strengthen the leg when subjected to these proposed extra forces.

I could go on, but I think you all get the idea  

ps. please don't spread these *theories* as being fact - they are purely my opinions


----------



## nub3 (Oct 20, 2007)

What are the common names of these... is one of them the Shield Mantis the one that grows really large? Also anyone selling L1 nymphs of these in the UK?


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2007)

nub3 said:


> What are the common names of these... is one of them the Shield Mantis the one that grows really large? Also anyone selling L1 nymphs of these in the UK?


Sheild mantis and Wide Arm mantis.

Rob, I have kept the wide arm and did enjoy them even though mating was a challenge. The females are very stout with those big arms and were agressive. I may pick up more in the future. Great pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2007)

I have both and they are easy to care for, I find the sheild a little more shy than the wide arm. Both eat very well and no trouble with molts. The wide arm I find are hard to mate, the males (who would of guessed) have no idea how to do it. Their , for want of a better term, hangie thing  , waves around the room like a windmill, never finding it's mark and if it gets close it slides right off. I cannot tell you how fustrating it is to watch this hour after hour :angry: . Other than that The female wide arm's saddle (wings) is beautiful. Wouldn't it be great if the saddle was brown!


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have both and they are easy to care for, I find the sheild a little more shy than the wide arm. Both eat very well and no trouble with molts. The wide arm I find are hard to mate, the males (who would of guessed) have no idea how to do it. Their , for want of a better term, hangie thing  , waves around the room like a windmill, never finding it's mark and if it gets close it slides right off. I cannot tell you how fustrating it is to watch this hour after hour :angry: . Other than that The female wide arm's saddle (wings) is beautiful. Wouldn't it be great if the saddle was brown!


Same problem I had. For that reason I am hesitant to keep them again. The sheild mantis I need to get ahold of some.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 20, 2007)

Rick said:


> Same problem I had. For that reason I am hesitant to keep them again. The sheild mantis I need to get ahold of some.


Rick &amp; hibiscusmile,

_C. humeralis_ is easy to pair when you know how  The female must be very well fed and at least 4 weeks since turning adult. If not fat enough she will either pull the male off or not allow him to mate (the problem you had, hibiscusmile).

This is the *only* mantis with which I place the male directly on the females back. The only reason I do this is because the males are so receptive to it. If you ensure the males' antennae touch the female first, he'll be happy to be placed on her.

Rob.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> Rick &amp; hibiscusmile,_C. humeralis_ is easy to pair when you know how  The female must be very well fed and at least 4 weeks since turning adult. If not fat enough she will either pull the male off or not allow him to mate (the problem you had, hibiscusmile).
> 
> This is the *only* mantis with which I place the male directly on the females back. The only reason I do this is because the males are so receptive to it. If you ensure the males' antennae touch the female first, he'll be happy to be placed on her.
> 
> Rob.


That's how I mate orchids. I put him on her back. I tried that with the c. humeralis too. I did get them to mate but it was not easy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry :angry: , I do not understand what you are saying. They get on her back and stay there for a good 24 hours. I have to stick my finger under them to take them off, she was laying an ooth the other day after carrying him around since the day before (still waving his thingy around in the air :lol: sorry can't help it) and he's still sitting there. So they get on alright, actually scare me when they do it. They jump on her head backwards and then turn around on her but that is as far as they get. So what do you mean not allow him to mate? :huh:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 21, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> So what do you mean not allow him to mate? :huh:


Females can be quite stubborn if they are not receptive enough to mate and will move the abdomen away from the male. This is often because the female is not fat enough.

Another reason why they are not mating is because you remove the male before he's had chance to mate with her


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 21, 2007)

Good LORD! When was he gonna do it? She was getting grey hairs on her little head waiting for him! :lol: 

Even I give up after 24 hours :lol:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 21, 2007)

A day is a short time for mantids


----------

